# I Really LIKE This . . . What Do You Think ???



## ez2cdave

*I Really LIKE This . . . What Do You Think ???
*


----------



## SloppyTilapia

I love it. Nice little package there.


----------



## IPNURWATER

Nice boat, nice girl,but i hate that ladder though. it won't last.plus I know it a safety hazard there. I've seen many people do that and bust there ass going over that rail. first person to fall gonna take out that spotlight and hit that anchor with those tall rails .I see it ever yr. Plus all that sand going up on the front deck is a big no no... If any one been on a boat going 40 with sand hitting them knows not to put it there.now add some beer and liquor to this situation and you have yourself a YouTube video.. I have seen people dislocate there shoulder from the fall..I think I still have a video from last year .


----------



## ez2cdave

IPNURWATER said:


> Nice boat, nice girl,but i hate that ladder though.


What BOAT ??? . . . What LADDER ???

LOL !!!


----------



## SloppyTilapia

ez2cdave said:


> What BOAT ??? . . . What LADDER ???
> 
> LOL !!!


Pretty much another one of those optical illusions. If you stare at the girl long enough, I think a boat slowly appears in the background. I have yet to see it though.


----------



## stumpy

Very nice. Dont put a ring on its finger though. If you try to trade it in on a new model it will cost you more than the boat. Boat could be a better investment. Investments to beware of.


----------

